# Ford and VW close down Argo AI autonomous-car unit



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Ford and Volkswagen’s Argo investments totaled $1 billion and $2.6 billion, respectively, but the two automakers have now concluded that the dream of fully autonomous vehicles is not worth chasing, at least for now.

Read article here.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Hmmm ...


----------

